# hello everyone, from cuba



## eldalily (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi, i am a knitter and crocheting fan, very pleased to find this site. Sorry about my english, hope to find patterns and new challenges. I love made handbags, so i will share my work with you. Thanks and blessings.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Welcome from southern CA. Your English is fine; will look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Welcome!
My English is lacking too, don't worry, you'll be fine.
Can't wait to see your handbags!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

Welcome from the Heart of Virginia, USA!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Bienvenidos al foro desde EE.UU.


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

Welcome from Southern California! :-D


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome from the Central Valley of California.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello and welcome from Oregon, USA.


----------



## magy (Nov 12, 2012)

U re highly welcome please. I can't wait to see your handbags,


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome from Arizona USA. Glad to have you. Ask any question anytime. You'll be surprised how quickly you receive an answer.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Well come south wales UK,My son was working in Rio in 2013,


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia,your english is very good. :thumbup:


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

You english is good and what really counts is that you decided to join us at KP. We all come from every corner of the globe and somehow we will understand you and your pics . Please let us see your crafts and I am sure everyone will look and give you comments . Keep in touch from Perth W Aust


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome from Florida...


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome from West Springfield, Massachusetts, USA!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome from the UK.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Good morning and welcome from Canada.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Tennessee ~ :-D The nice thing about this forum is there are people from all over the world. We don't worry about your English... you shouldn't either... it's fine! :thumbup:


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA.


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

Welcome from Rhode Island (little Rhody) USA


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Welcome. Happy to have you with us. Your English is just fine.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from NYC... :lol:


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome, Cuba, from New Hampshire, USA! Don't know if we have many (or any) other Cuban KPers - do we???


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from the beautiful Grand Canyon state of Arizona.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## eldalily (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks, so kind people, glad to receive so many "welcomes", its heartwarming. I will post pictures of my crafts quuickly. Regards.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome to KP, eldalily!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

welcome from North Carolina


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama! I have never seen any one from Cuba before on KP. Welcome!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi and a warm welcome from Adelaide, Australia.


----------



## trish1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

Welcome from Pennslyvania. Don't worry about your English because we all speak Knit and Crochet. Just enjoy the site and all it has to offer.


----------



## ajrowland (Nov 6, 2013)

Maryland welcomes you as well. Looking forward to seeing your crafts as well.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Welcome from Staffordshire uk. I visited beautiful Cuba a few years ago, spent a few days in Havana and traveled south to varadero stopping g at other places along the way. A lot has changed politically since then, hope you are enjoying the new freedoms you now have. Hope to come back again one day 

This is a wonderful site, every generous contributors always willing to help and happy to chat!

See you around


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome from New York City.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Bienvenida!! from Southern California, you will enjoy this forum.


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome from Vermont.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Welcome. Your English is wonderful and glad to have you along. To all of the non native English members, you all amaze me with your grasp of our language. I wish I could speak another language.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

Welcome to KP! Your English is much better than my Spanish!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Bien venidos! Habla Espagnole un pequito y mal. Est ok, si?


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome from Pennsylvania. Don't worry about your English, we don't check it. Always glad to add more people to our great community. 
Dottie


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome from the Great Lakes....Michigan! So nice to have someone from Cuba join us. Your English is fine and I hope you can let us know about the new changes in your lifestyle as well as your handbags.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Welcome from the piney woods of East Texas.


----------



## Diane Wolfe (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome from New Hampshire in the USA. I am so happy we are making a better relationship with you wonderful people in Cuba. I hope to visit your beautiful country some day. I look forward to seeing your handbags, they are always fun to see what people come up with. This is a good place to practice your English. Diane


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome from Kansas, USA. I hope to be able to visit your country soon if all travel restrictions are lifted. And, your English is WAY better than my Spanish.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Hola y bienvenidos. 
I checked Google translate for the spelling.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome from MASS USA


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello and Welcome from Pennsylvania USA.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Welcome from southern Indiana!


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi,
Welcome! Your Englissh is perfect Can't wait to see your work


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome from Indiana! Happy to have you join in on the forum.


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome from New Jersey, USA. You will love this cite. Look forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from far northern Florida, USA. Your English is excellent!

Hazel


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Calgary, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome from FL


----------



## rdmjazzy (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome from New Bedford, Ma. One hour south of Boston. You will love it here on KP. Go Cuba!


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan, you're going to love this site


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Bienvenido. Welcome from Central New Jersey.
We look forward to seeing your handbags and other work. 
You shall have many friends here.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Welcome. This is a great site-you will learn so much from your new friends.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Bienvenidos!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Canada! Your English is very good and you can now practice by reading posts on KP!!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome from Central Florida. Don't see a thing wrong with your English. I'm so glad you found this wonderful site.


----------



## jazzsma (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome from Washington State, USA


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Vancouver Island, Canada


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Welcome from East Tennessee,USA. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Welcome from Northern California. This is a great site.


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

Bienvenidos. I visited your wonderful country last year, and can't wait to go back this year.I stayed just outside of Havana, and went into the city every day..


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Welcome from New York!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

eldalily said:


> Hi, i am a knitter and crocheting fan, very pleased to find this site. Sorry about my english, hope to find patterns and new challenges. I love made handbags, so i will share my work with you. Thanks and blessings.


"Hola como va, mi nena", ha!ha! no pude resistir! bienvenida al foro de KP.
Carmen


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome from Wisconsin!!


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome from Maryland, my family is Cuban.They came to the USA in 1920 to study, My brother and I were born in NYC but I did visit Cuba in 1947 and met some relatives. It is a beautiful island and I may be able to visit again soon.
This website is the best thing that can happen to you.
Everyone is here to help with any question or problem you might have.


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome from Florida USA. You will enjoy this site and it's members. I also am looking forward to you posting pictures of your work.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Welcome from Connecticut. Your English is far better than my Spanish. This is a great group of craftspeople - I have learned SOOOO much here.

Now that US-Cuban relations are easing a bit, I hope to fulfill a dream of many years and visit Cuba some day. I have had many Cuban friends and the country sounds so interesting.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Glad to have you join us.
Your English is fine. Admire that you can speak two tongues.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

nitnana said:


> Welcome, Cuba, from New Hampshire, USA! Don't know if we have many (or any) other Cuban KPers - do we???


There are two listed, but they seem to not have been active since 2011 when they joined, unless they are just reading and not posting.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome! And HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi from Australia


----------



## DivaDee (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome Cuba from Iowa, USA


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

eldalily said:


> Hi, i am a knitter and crocheting fan, very pleased to find this site. Sorry about my english, hope to find patterns and new challenges. I love made handbags, so i will share my work with you. Thanks and blessings.


Eldalily,
I am curious as to how you are able to access internet and this forum from Cuba. I understand it is extremely difficult and expensive and there are hour restrictions. I've read that the cost of Internet access in Cuba is CUC$4.50 per hour (or CUC$0.60 for domestic intranet access and CUC$1.50 for email. I've also read that in Cuba you can purchase accounts through the black market, from either professional or former government officials who have been cleared to have Internet access, that these individuals then sell or rent their usernames and passwords to citizens who want to have access. Is this all true? or have things changed in this past year?
Toby's Mom


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

magy said:


> U re highly welcome please. I can't wait to see your handbags,


Yep! me too! Warm welcome from NYC!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome to KP from Newcastle, Australia.  Your English is very good. :thumbup:


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Duchess of Dachshunds said:


> Welcome from Florida USA. You will enjoy this site and it's members. I also am looking forward to you posting pictures of your work.


She posted pictures at:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-310094-1.html


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Lady from Cuba posted photos of purses here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-310094-1.html


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome. You will be blessed with all, from beginners to experts who share not only knitting and crochet help but life.


----------



## Alcyone (May 23, 2012)

Welcome from the foothills of the Blue Ridge Mountains, VA


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome. I know you will enjoy this site.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome from Pennsylvania in USA.


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome from snowy cold Michigan!! (Your English is great!)


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome from frigid Ohio. 7 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Welcome from Southern California USA&#128526;. Will look forward to your pictures.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Northern Virginia.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome and your English is fine.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

hi from America. I hope we can be friends again some day. I am very glad you found us and am looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## floglo2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome to you from Lancaster, Pennsylvania! Have fun on this site. Everyone is very nice!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

eldalily said:


> Hi, i am a knitter and crocheting fan, very pleased to find this site. Sorry about my english, hope to find patterns and new challenges. I love made handbags, so i will share my work with you. Thanks and blessings.


Eldalily,
I am curious as to how you are able to access internet and this forum from Cuba. I understand it is extremely difficult and expensive and there are hour restrictions. I've read that the cost of Internet access in Cuba is CUC$4.50 per hour (or CUC$0.60 for domestic intranet access and CUC$1.50 for email. I've also read that in Cuba you can purchase accounts through the black market, from either professional or former government officials who have been cleared to have Internet access, that these individuals then sell or rent their usernames and passwords to citizens who want to have access. Is this all true? or have things changed in this past year?
Toby's Mom


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## LaJuan (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome from Texas!


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

I am also waiting to hear how you go on the internet.Toby's Mom asked and I have seen an answer.
Thank you for your reply, soon I hope.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome from USA nice to see someone from Cuba


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome from Las Vegas, NV!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome from South Florida!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York City!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Welcome to Kp and I know you will enjoy all the pages you look into 
Bentia from Perth W Australia


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------

